# Am I drilling into plaster and lathe?



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes plaster/lathe and very possibly you're hitting a nail.
The bit's sold with homeowner grade tools are crap


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You may just be hitting the header for the window. Some of the old lumber dries to be hard as rocks. If you are into wood, you will not need the screw anchors, just a longer screw. 

In addition to the bits in kits being crap, the fasteners usually are too. You are better off going to a real hardware store that still has things in bins and buying nice screws. 

You may need a masonry bit if you are trying to get nice round holes in plaster.


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

I second that.

It is quite possible that you are hitting a knot in the header or a nail in the header/framing.

My thought is to go around it. Widen the install points of the hangers to see if that will solve your problem.

With older homes, often in time, it's not worth knowing what "it" is... just go around it, if you can..

:laughing:

oodssoo


----------

